# But it, or no?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

A friend of mine who never hunts has a Remington 870 Express Mag. 12 guage that he doesn't want. I offered him 150 and his face lit right up, it hasn't hardly been shot, the only rust on it is a wee bit of surface rust by the ejector. Do you guys think I should seal the deal and give him 150 for it? Thanks!
Alex


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Also, would I be able to shoot slugs or no? Shotguns confuse me because I've never owned one before...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Buy it, you you can shoot slugs through Cylinder, Improved Cylinder, Modified, and Rifled choke tubes. There are also rifled slug barrels avaliable for the 870 Express Mag.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

How do I know what kind of barrel is on it? It's just smooth inside so I know it's not riffled, but I don't have any idea what those other types look like.


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

I have used one for over five years and have had no problems. They are very easy to clean and are a great, reliable gun. I would buy it, you can't go wrong for $150.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, that's what I was thinking but I didn't know for sure. Hey rsetty, what kind of hunting do you usually do? I'm looking for someone around here to go coyote hunting with and I noticed you're practically my neighbor!


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

You can't go wrong with an 870, they are one of the most reliable shotguns made, and for $150, you're getting great deal on it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sounds like a good deal. $150 is probably what a dealer would give for it then mark it up 25%or more.


----------



## hunter3705 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd grab it for $150, definitely. That little bit of rust is no big deal, pick up some Blue Wonder - it'll take it right off. As far as slugs: a slug can be fired through any choke, as long as the barrel is not "overbored." They don't like a lot of constriction though, so cylinder or improved cylinder works best and gives the best accuracy.


----------

